# Eure bevorzugte Datenbank-Library



## @SupressWarnings() (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
ich war hier seit einiger Zeit leider nicht mehr aktiv, einige kennen mich vielleicht noch durch mein (unfertiges) Spiel "Time of Kings".

Da ich das nach einem weiteren Jahr der Codeevolution meinerseits mal weiterschreiben wollte und mehrfach auf Probleme beim Einbinden der bisherigen Datenbank-Library gestoßen bin wollte ich hier mal fragen, welche Libraries ihr so verwendet, welche ihr für am besten haltet, oder ob es dazu schon gute Zusammenfassungen gibt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SupressWarnings


----------



## mrBrown (2. Mai 2018)

Gehts um SQL?
Dann lokal eigentlich immer H2, bisher bin ich da noch nicht an Grenzen gestoßen...
Wenns größer sein muss, war's bisher meist einer aus MySQL, MariaDB, Postgres


----------



## @SupressWarnings() (2. Mai 2018)

Danke!
Bisher hatte ich halt nur was gelesen mit HSQLDB.
Bisher SQL, ich wäre aber auch einem Konzept, dass dem von Androids Room ähnlich ist nicht abgeneigt.

Da ich mich mit Netzwerkprogrammierung noch nicht beschäftigt habe sollte H2 also ausreichen.


----------



## mrBrown (2. Mai 2018)

@SupressWarnings() hat gesagt.:


> Bisher hatte ich halt nur was gelesen mit HSQLDB.
> [...]
> Da ich mich mit Netzwerkprogrammierung noch nicht beschäftigt habe sollte H2 also ausreichen.



H2 ist der (inoffizielle?) Nachfolger davon 



@SupressWarnings() hat gesagt.:


> Bisher SQL, ich wäre aber auch einem Konzept, dass dem von Androids Room ähnlich ist nicht abgeneigt.


Was ist denn "Androids Room"?


----------



## @SupressWarnings() (2. Mai 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Was ist denn "Androids Room"?



https://developer.android.com/topic/libraries/architecture/room

Das ist das erste was ich dazu gefunden habe, wie man Daten bei Android dauerhaft in einer Datenbank speichert.

Man definiert Tabellen und Queries über Klassen mit Annotationen und verbindet diese dann direkt mit Objekten/Methoden. Hat es mir deutlich leichter gemacht da rein zu kommen.


----------



## mrBrown (2. Mai 2018)

Ah, das ist in etwa das Pendant zu JPA


----------



## @SupressWarnings() (2. Mai 2018)

Hab mal kurz drübergeguckt, sieht sehr ähnlich aus.

Ich versuche aber jetzt erstmal H2, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Sasuke (3. Mai 2018)

Ich bin unter anderem auch Fan von Couchbase und MongoDB, wenn man auf NoSQL steht. Ansonsten MariaDB in Zusammenspiel mit Hibernate.


----------



## sascha-sphw (3. Mai 2018)

Ich habe auch gute Erfahrungen mit H2, MariaDB / MySQL oder auch Oracle machen können. Für NoSQL hatte ich noch keinen Bedarf. Ich persönlich bevorzuge aber Ebean zum abrunden.


----------



## JuKu (25. Mai 2018)

Wenn es ein lokales Spiel ist, dann reicht H2 oder bei Android SQLite. Ansonsten - sobald du einen Server brauchst - MySQL. das sind so die gängisten "Standard" Tools für diese Dinge.


----------

